
Show HN: Live-demo builder – Build a live-demo for your webapp within 15 minutes - gballas
Hi folks,<p>In the last few weeks I’ve been working on a platform targeted at webapp creators, to help them create a live-demo of their webapp in no time.<p><i></i>* What problem are you solving?<p>You developed a webapp with cool features that you believe provides great value to potential customers.<p>However, when potential users go to your landing-page, all they see is sentences like:<p>“Increase sales and conversions using our advanced analytics tools”
“Power your eCommerce&#x2F;SaaS&#x2F;business with <i>buzzword</i>”<p>The average landing-page visit to free-trial conversion rate is an abysmal 12%. Users aren’t even ready to commit for a free trial (afraid of giving away personal information, not convinced enough…). Can we improve that?<p><i></i>* Our goal<p>Allow potential users to actually play with your webapp with no commitment right from the landing page. This would convey the idea of your app better than any amount of screenshots, videos, or text ever could.<p><i></i>* The solution
Our solution is a platform that lets you create a live-demo of your webapp in no time. The live-demo will include:<p>- All webapp features (showcased on demo data that you add to your app)
- Optional. Guided feature-tours
- Conversion analytics dashboard (so you can see how many users the demo convinced to sign up for you webapp)<p><i></i>* Example<p>We created a live-demo for a webapp named Plutio. Check out their landing-page here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.plutio.com&#x2F;<p>Here&#x27;s the live-demo we created for them (click the LIVE DEMO button):
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;s3.amazonaws.com&#x2F;demo.builder&#x2F;output&#x2F;plutio&#x2F;landing_page.html<p><i></i>* Your thoughts?<p>Would you be interested in a service like this on your own webapp?<p>If you don’t have a demo already for your webapp, what’s been stopping you from making one?<p>If you see any use-case for a live-demo in your app (for advertising, conversion, or otherwise), do not hesitate to contact us. We want to build the product around customers’ real needs.<p>Thanks in advance :)
======
rman666
So, if I understand correctly, you make a UI mockup and then shoot a video of
it in action? I'd be interested in talking about that. What's the best way to
contact you?

~~~
gballas
Hi, it's a little different than what you described. We download all of the
front-end code and mock the back-end responses. We let the user interact with
the app as if it's really working. We haven't done anything with video but
would be more than happy to suit your needs :). Feel free to contact me at
u13gballas@gmail.com

